# I'm kind when I say ugly



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2017)

This has got to be the ugliest vietnamense and no, it won't improve.
Came into bud last July
















And for Eric :rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2017)

self it - ? semi alba.....................(that would be its only redeeming feature.)


----------



## troy (Feb 7, 2017)

Keep it for a holloween spook lol..


----------



## gego (Feb 7, 2017)

It's the fern!!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## goods (Feb 7, 2017)

I actually really like this one!


----------



## fibre (Feb 7, 2017)

at least it's not a dog ...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey, it bloomed.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Hey, it bloomed.


Yea you know, my luck it will stay in bloom for 6 weeks!:sob:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 7, 2017)

That flower has been in development since July? Are you sure this isn't malipoense?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 7, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Yea you know, my luck it will stay in bloom for 6 weeks!:sob:



If it stays in bloom for 6 weeks it is worth breeding, no matter how ugly you think it is. So many vietnamense barely make it a week. The coloring is interesting too.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2017)

Ghostly...
proves that beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## eggshells (Feb 7, 2017)

I like that one actually. If you don't want it ...


----------



## Wendy (Feb 7, 2017)

Interesting and unique. I'd take it too.


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't think it is ugly. It is unique and I like it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2017)

Send it to me. It is an amazing flower -- better look at it with fresh eyes.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2017)

LOL, you guys make me chuckle. Not that you like it but the way you all express it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2017)

A sister plant is about to open in the next few days. Very simular but maybe more pink. I have 7 plants and all from Quintal Farms.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2017)

Poor thing. It does have lovely foliage though.


----------



## Don I (Feb 8, 2017)

I wish I could argue with you Rick, but I'm afraid I can't
Don


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 8, 2017)

Gross


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2017)

Ugly is in the eye of the beholder???


----------



## czpana (Feb 9, 2017)

Confused &zwj; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 9, 2017)

It seems to me that if one did not have expectations of what this *should* look like based on past observation of vietnamense that it would almost certainly be viewed as beautiful and unique. It is worth noting that for most of us our perception of what vietnamense (or most species) should look like is based on stock that originated from a fairly small number of selected plants to start with, not the real-world variation of the species. I remember early comments about vietnamense dismissing it as a deformed delenatii. Not implying this is a different species, just that expectations color judgments.


----------



## Don I (Feb 9, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Ugly is in the eye of the beholder???



You got that right. Especially when it come to slipper orchids. And that's a good thing.
Don


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 9, 2017)

I think the plant is fantastic and unusual. I have a 'normal' vietnamense I would give up for it in a second. I would really like to see it's sibs also.


----------



## Don I (Feb 9, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> I think the plant is fantastic and unusual. I have a 'normal' vietnamense I would give up for it in a second. I would really like to see it's sibs also.


There you go.
Don


----------



## goods (Feb 10, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> I think the plant is fantastic and unusual. I have a 'normal' vietnamense I would give up for it in a second. I would really like to see it's sibs also.



I share that sentiment, Chad...I'd give up a normal for this if I had a normal to give.


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 12, 2017)

I also really like it--I think it's cute.


----------



## PatPur (Feb 13, 2017)

It is diffrent, and i like that...


----------



## Hien (Feb 13, 2017)

I like this flower a lot, the creamy color with a touch of deep purple, if you display it amongst a bunch of normal pink vietnamense , it will definitely stand out . Think about it, a skinny Christie Brinkley standing in between Rosie o'donnel and Roseanne Barr pre-slimming down


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2017)

It is semi-album. :wink:


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 23, 2018)

Would be a great donation to the slipper talk auction!!

**nevermind, I didn't see that this post is a year old**


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> Would be a great donation to the slipper talk auction!!
> 
> **nevermind, I didn't see that this post is a year old**


It is and I decided to keep it anyways after you all convinced me. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarbaraAnne (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello newbie here. After epic fail on the orchid front I am sincerely looking for advice on growing. 

Is flower under developed due too a need for repotting and watering too frequently during the cooler months if you get get cooler weather where you are. 

Is this greenhouse grown?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey everybody this is an old post but I would like to answer BarbaraAnne's concerns. 
Poor flower quality can be the result of the conditions you described. In your scenario, root loss is the most likely issue. Most cases for me is the summer time. Excessive heat will deform flowers on plants that typically bloom in cooler months or if I mistakenly buy a plant that is genetically made up of normally cool growing species all year round they have a high percentage of deformed flowers.
What I have found helps with blooming marginal plants is to cool the roots. Semi-hydroponics works well with many, such as Phrag schlimii.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2018)

BarbaraAnne said:


> Hello newbie here. After epic fail on the orchid front I am sincerely looking for advice on growing.
> 
> Is flower under developed due too a need for repotting and watering too frequently during the cooler months if you get get cooler weather where you are.
> 
> ...



Some orchids are easy but over-watering can be an issue. Welcome to STF.


----------

